
How to create strongly-typed npm packages - awjr
https://medium.com/@mweststrate/how-to-create-strongly-typed-npm-modules-1e1bda23a7f4
======
kcorbitt
Slightly off-topic, but I really hope that Typescript and Flow(type) can
standardize on a type annotation syntax. There are tons of libraries that have
annotations written either inline or provided third-party for one or the
other, but the existence of two competing syntaxes fractures the community and
tooling possibilities. The capabilities and visions of Flow and Typescript are
pretty similar[0][1], so I think there's a real possibility of
standardization. It also appears that Flow is, at a minimum, intending to
support the automatic conversion of Typescript definitions to Flow[2], which
would be a good start.

A convergence in the two standards would also potentially open the door to a
typed-ECMAscript official standard, which would allow for improved tooling,
greater support in libraries and transformers, and eventual browser adoption.

[0]
[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/1265](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/issues/1265)
[1]
[https://github.com/mozilla/sweet.js/issues/482](https://github.com/mozilla/sweet.js/issues/482)
[2] [http://flowtype.org/docs/coming-
soon.html](http://flowtype.org/docs/coming-soon.html)

